# How much do you think I've gained? Pics!



## Fancy-Feeder (May 31, 2010)

So, I made the decision to gain a bit of weight, see how I liked it. 
But the problem is, I don't have a scale at the moment. I plan on buying one this weekend, but how much do you think I've gained so far? :eat2:

View attachment 533090720_1883862986_512081206_1275342620088.jpg

That was me a few weeks ago. Nice and trim.

View attachment 533096562_1883884722_512087501_1275343624947.jpg
View attachment 533096797_1883885625_512087740_1275343600669.jpg


These are my favorite jeans and they're getting tough to put on. Lol.
I used to weigh 125. How much do you think I weigh now? Should I keep going?


----------



## Splatacaster (May 31, 2010)

135 and yes, absolutely.


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2010)

Splatacaster said:


> 135 and yes, absolutely.



Looks like about +4.54 kilo's for the metrically minded.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 1, 2010)

Very hard to say but you have cute tummy for sure.
I say keep on going you might like it.
As you gain keep trying those jeans on and take more pics!!!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd say around 135 or maybe a bit more. You have just enough to have a nice soft belly. Definitely keep going!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 2, 2010)

Should you keep gaining? Well, if you feel like it: go ahead.


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2010)

Fancy-Feeder said:


> So, I made the decision to gain a bit of weight, see how I liked it.
> But the problem is, I don't have a scale at the moment. I plan on buying one this weekend, but how much do you think I've gained so far? :eat2:
> 
> ...Some text and pix were geschnipped....



Here you go: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1463226&p

Stay active, too, and you could probably go all the way
to 220, with little danger, if you wanted to.


----------



## pdxirishman (Jun 10, 2010)

Fancy-Feeder said:


> So, I made the decision to gain a bit of weight, see how I liked it.
> But the problem is, I don't have a scale at the moment. I plan on buying one this weekend, but how much do you think I've gained so far? :eat2:
> 
> View attachment 80380
> ...



I would agree with the previous estimates and have to say your belly is starting to look very sexy, I like what you've done with it!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 11, 2010)

You have a great belly and if you feel comfortable gaining more weight, why not see what happens next?


HUgs

Dennis


----------



## lysh (Jun 15, 2010)

In the first pic you are standing up and in the 2nd pics you are sitting down... that makes quite a difference in the apperance of fat.....


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

I will say 133, and yes, if you post the pictures here, we will mostly say yes.


----------



## mick_geek (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, if my opinion can be given, the 125lbs is lovely...love the curvy belly 
:kiss2:


Fancy-Feeder said:


> So, I made the decision to gain a bit of weight, see how I liked it.
> But the problem is, I don't have a scale at the moment. I plan on buying one this weekend, but how much do you think I've gained so far? :eat2:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infinity57401 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would agree with everyone else and guess around 135, and yes you should keep on gaining.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 25, 2010)

Fancy-Feeder said:


> how much do you think I've gained so far?




Not nearly enough


----------

